# Softwares !!



## rachidwestlife (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello.I want please some free softwares for racing pigeons, like ''Pigeon loft organizer", but without payment, if someone has its crack please send it to me, and Thanks


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

You would never find pirated copies it is not popular enough. So no cracked versions exist. It is a dying sport so you really should support anyone who is developing this software.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally think Hawkeye is better. I've downloaded the trail of PLO and it was pretty good, but I've never heard of anyone actually using it.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I personally think Hawkeye is better. I've downloaded the trail of PLO and it was pretty good, but I've never heard of anyone actually using it.


I use PLO. I like it but it is confusing. Works great for keeping lists of birds . Racing teams, hatch year, breed. active and archive. (un active). As for enterinmg race results very confusing. Customer support is great but is non local. (not USA). BUT email is answerd quickly.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

rachidwestlife said:


> Hello.I want please some free softwares for racing pigeons, like ''Pigeon loft organizer", but without payment, if someone has its crack please send it to me, and Thanks



Sorry folks, but as a member of the music industry, I just have to chime in here. I know that what you are asking seems inocent enough to you. You need to remember that those programs represent hours, weeks, months, years and sometimes decades of development. Development that someone else invested, not you. When you purchase software, or music, or anything else like it, you are paying for the priviledge to benefit from someone else's hard work. What you are asking is illegal and I want you to know that some of us feel rather strongly about copyright law and what it protects.

The next pirated CD or software program you use, just remember that you are commiting a theft. You can disguise it any way you want, but in the end you are a thief.

I appologize if I seem extreme, but I have seen it from the other side and it isn't pretty.

Dan


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

learning said:


> The next pirated CD or software program you use, just remember that you are commiting a theft. You can disguise it any way you want, but in the end you are a thief.
> 
> I appologize if I seem extreme, but I have seen it from the other side and it isn't pretty.
> 
> Dan


Dan is quite right. Stealing software is a crime. My little company developed and marketed fairly high end vertical market software .. it was a shame we had to invest so much effort in keeping our products from being stolen, but we did. While we didn't have the "masses" wanting to steal our products, there were plenty within the industry who would have done so if they could.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How can you not look at that as stealing what someone else worked hard to develope? Why would you feel as though you have the right to do to someone else, what you wouldn't want done to you? Buy it.....................you'll feel better in the long run.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I am a teacher. I have about 60 students to keep track of. If I were to have any more I would not know who they were and their abilities. My thoughts are here if I can't keep my records on Microsoft Excel and in my brain, that I have too many birds. My limit here is also about 60. I currently have 42 birds. 
I do Peds and Loft Records on Excel and write-ups on word. The peds sometimes get messy, but I have the software. 

Randy


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Sorry guys, I wasn't trying to stirr up a hornet's nest here. Nor was I dogging on Rachid. Its just that as a music teacher I have seen many fellow teachers get in serious trouble and even loose their jobs over this. Copyright is a very serious matter and people need to see it for what it is.

Of course in the end we all have to make up our own minds. Just don't fall into the "well everyone else is doing it" mentality. That doesn't make it any less wrong.

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*...."It just ain't right...."*



MaryOfExeter said:


> I personally think Hawkeye is better. I've downloaded the trail of PLO and it was pretty good, but I've never heard of anyone actually using it.



Hello MaryOfExeter.....here is one right here.... and Breeding Assistant for birds.... Never mind the "It ain't right.." title....it belongs on the next post I made.....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*...."It just ain't right...*



rachidwestlife said:


> Hello.I want please some free softwares for racing pigeons, like ''Pigeon loft organizer", but without payment, if someone has its crack please send it to me, and Thanks


Point of order, a boot leg copy is theft, I'm sure the Administrator of this site, will take a dim view of solicting for illegal copies of copywrite material on here.....and on the other hand, those of us who pay for these services, don't like to pay for those who steal the service, from our service provider. Or as they use to say...."It just ain't right...."


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

just remember if you do the crime you can do the time as well ...cant see this site promoting anarky unless its for the birds


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Very interesting topic for Debate, so if I buy (purchase) a sheet of music, I would consider it mine to do with it what i like, so if I want to make a copy of it and send it to a friend or family I see nothing wrong with that, however if purchase of that music is to make copies for resale that is obviously wrong! I can not see how if you purchase something that you would be limited in how you can use it (make a copy or what ever)(besides these days most items have copy protected built into them) seems like people get crazy FEAR and worse case scenarios, remember all the FUSS about how video records were going to DESTROY the movie industry because of the ability to copy things LOL well after people got all that (copying) out of their system the novelty wore off, we still have the machines but most of us just go and buy a ready made movie and share with family and friends, so when people say it's WRONG I believe they really mean a for profit scheme! Imagine a world where everything you purchased could only be used by YOU ALONE and you could not SHARE anything you have with anyone, now that would be a SAD world to live in for sure! LOL FOOD FOR THOUGHT!


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

PLO is not worth the trouble....


----------



## rachidwestlife (Jun 17, 2008)

you dont understand me, I mean , if someone has the crack of the key, just send it to me, that's all,


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry don't know you, so it's a no can do!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok
I do not get POed very easily, but when the guy in here that wants free illegal software gives me a personal message telling me I need to watch what I say, it pushes me over the edge. Pay for it yourself or write you records on a piece of paper and do not include me in your scam. 

I do not know if anyone else has gotten a Personal Message from this guy, but this thread is over the edge and needs to be shut down. 

This guy begs for a freebee, I tell him that I use Microsoft Excel and he sends me a personal message telling me that I need to watch what I say. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Here is what he sent me. Well now I see "Banned" under his name. Maybe someone else got to him before I could. 

His PM
YOU should think before write something, i mean by my thread that i ask anyone who has the crackof the software,to send it to me, I will not go to sell it,silly yu are , other thing,next time for example when YOU buy a Music CD, plezz dont give it to your friends or send some of its songs to anyone, if you want to respect copyrights,OK????!!!!!!!

Next this guy will want free birds, I pay for the shipping. 

Randy


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

ye this is what he said to me too

Today, 01:07 PM 
rachidwestlife 
Banned Join Date: Jun 2008
Posts: 20 



hi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,plezz how can i remove my username from this stuped site?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Well Randy, consider yourself lucky!

The PM I got from him I can not post here because it was laced with a lot of "you are the **** of the world" and "mother f***er", that kind of stuff. It went beyond that and into America bashing. Terms like "American's are all dogs", "you bombed Iraq for the oil", and "you will fail soon, ha ha ha" drove me to feel I was dealing with an honest to goodness...well I was going to say Islamo Fascist but perhaps that is too harsh. He definitely has no love of America or Americans to say the least and doesn't mind sharing that.

It is unfortunate that there are people out there with so much hatred. Makes me appreciate our armed forces over there that much more. Maybe someday we will all figure out how to live together without trying make one better than the other.

Oh well,

Dan


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Ok
> I do not get POed very easily, but when the guy in here that wants free illegal software gives me a personal message telling me I need to watch what I say, it pushes me over the edge. Pay for it yourself or write you records on a piece of paper and do not include me in your scam.
> 
> I do not know if anyone else has gotten a Personal Message from this guy, but this thread is over the edge and needs to be shut down.
> ...


I got one of his emails also. This guy has a problem me thinks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Here is what he sent me. Well now I see "Banned" under his name. Maybe someone else got to him before I could.
> 
> His PM
> YOU should think before write something, i mean by my thread that i ask anyone who has the crackof the software,to send it to me, I will not go to sell it,silly yu are , other thing,next time for example when YOU buy a Music CD, plezz dont give it to your friends or send some of its songs to anyone, if you want to respect copyrights,OK????!!!!!!!
> ...


This is the same email I got from him. Apparently he just sent it to everyone who told him he shouldn't be do that.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Here is what he sent me. Well now I see "Banned" under his name. Maybe someone else got to him before I could.
> 
> His PM
> YOU should think before write something, i mean by my thread that i ask anyone who has the crackof the software,to send it to me, I will not go to sell it,silly yu are , other thing,next time for example when YOU buy a Music CD, plezz dont give it to your friends or send some of its songs to anyone, if you want to respect copyrights,OK????!!!!!!!
> ...


Yep...same PM I recieved, word for word.....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you members for your contribution. The usefulness of this thread has come to an end I think, and unless there is some major outcry for it's reopening, I think we will just put this one to sleep.


----------

